# Performance Model 3 Club - Share Everything, Experiences, Modifications



## samson (Mar 8, 2017)

The journey waiting for a model 3 has been fun, Now would like start and share my new journey living with a PERFORMANCE MODEL 3.

Share everything all the fun experiences, modifications, news relating to Performance model 3 Dual motor.

To begin with here is a clip of my model 3 acceleration from 37mph to approx. 60mph in roughly "1 sec" pulling like 0.8g it literally kicks you hard. will follow up with more Performance videos with draggy.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Today I had my first serious Whoops! moment in my Stealth P3D. As I was entering the Interstate on the entrance ramp, I noticed a newer model Camaro barreling down the ramp toward me. I was probably going 60 to 65 preparing to merge onto the interstate. My guess is that he was going 80-85 and was clearly planning to do the early merge/break in line move we've all encountered. My knee jerk reaction was "Oh hell no" and I floored it. Any plans he had of breaking in front of me were instantly beyond the realm of possibility. I smoothly merged, albeit about three cars ahead of my original intention. When I glanced at my speed(post merge), I was going 105. It was my first time over 90. It was smooth, slick ,sudden, and unintended. Whoops!


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

Who needs a midwife when you have a Performance Model 3 ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070720113773547520


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

OK while we're all gloating... has anyone actually received the spoiler and decal for a Performance M3? Mine is 2 months old and I haven't heard anything (I was originally told "a couple of months" which is about now...)


----------



## BW984 (Nov 30, 2018)

Wooloomooloo said:


> OK while we're all gloating... has anyone actually received the spoiler and decal for a Performance M3? Mine is 2 months old and I haven't heard anything (I was originally told "a couple of months" which is about now...)


When I picked up my P3D on Nov 5th I saw regular AWD's in the lot with dual motor badges but the two P3D's I saw did not have the badge or spoiler yet. I didn't ask about the timeline on delivery so I'm not much help other than they aren't ready yet.

3 days with the P3D and I've already switched to driving my wife's Pacifica Hybrid in low mode to better replicate Tesla level regen and I'll probably wreck my F250 diesel the next time I drive it due to how horrid the handing, braking and traction control is compared to the 3. One of the four people who have gotten a test ride broke out into unctrollable laughter after an acceleration run in the pouring rain; the P3D is like driving game set to beginner mode and has "arcade" physics turned on!


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

BW984 said:


> When I picked up my P3D on Nov 5th I saw regular AWD's in the lot with dual motor badges but the two P3D's I saw did not have the badge or spoiler yet. I didn't ask about the timeline on delivery so I'm not much help other than they aren't ready yet.
> 
> 3 days with the P3D and I've already switched to driving my wife's Pacifica Hybrid in low mode to better replicate Tesla level regen and I'll probably wreck my F250 diesel the next time I drive it due to how horrid the handing, braking and traction control is compared to the 3. One of the four people who have gotten a test ride broke out into unctrollable laughter after an acceleration run in the pouring rain; the P3D is like driving game set to beginner mode and has "arcade" physics turned on!


I know what you mean - after 2 weeks with my P3D I drove my wife's 2014 Jeep Cherokee (that I always thought had good handling for an SUV) and it felt broken to me in every way = acceleration, handling, braking, the noise, the vibrations etc. etc.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

I knew if I searched right, I would find a spot to post this brief summary. 

Excited to share that I drove my first Model ≡ today and it was a white P3D!! 
Though I had seen a few LR RWD already, for the first time in California in the summer of 2017, and sat in YouYou’s car in April of last year, this was actually my first experience driving it... 

So, in a nutshell, it was fun and very much as expected, though my own driving it was not longer than 10’.
Compared to Midnight S≡R≡NITY (S100D for those of you who don’t know), the car immediately feels very nimble & more agile around the curves. It was fast, yet funnily not as impressive as I thought it going to be, probably because I did not truly hammer it in a truly 0-60 type of way... I guess I’m already quite happy with the 4.2’’ the S100D delivers.

As you probably know, I am not a true find of the extreme minimalist dash, though I must admit the screen seems extremely sharp (even compared to my 6 months old S) and I guess I could have gotten used to it if I had gone this way.

Suspension, though not SAS, was fine and reasonably comfortable (we did not go off-road... ).

Roomy interior for 4 adults (5 would be a stretch) with a beautiful view through the AGR.

All in all, a very fine car. I keep on saying it’s a fantastic EV to start with and join the T≡SLA family. Yet I definitely feel at home in Midnight S≡R≡NITY for now and many years to come. Maybe a Y is in my future (5-10 years min.) as I get older and feel like having a higher vehicle...

So there you have it. Feeling like a happy camper and totally can relate with all of you who love their 3!! Keep enjoying it!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> I knew if I searched right, I would find a spot to post this brief summary.
> 
> Excited to share that I drove my first Model ≡ today and it was a white P3D!!
> Though I had seen a few LR RWD already, for the first time in California in the summer of 2017, and sat in YouYou's car in April of last year, this was actually my first experience driving it...
> ...


Your profile says you live in France. Question: Have you had a chance to drive your S100D on any de-restricted roads like the Autobahn ?

Tesla is going to increase the top speed of the Performance Model 3 from 155mph to 162mph in next few weeks and majority of people are clueless as to why citing the North Amercianism "where would you drive that fast?" however, I've been telling people this is primarily for Europeans that drive on de-restriceted roads where passing at 155mph is _*de rigueur*_


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

@JMON , lol (even on the Autobahn, I don't know if passing at 155 mph) is de rigueur... )

Anyways, honestly, no I haven't - we live in the SW of France so Germany is not around the corner... I've driven it to Belgium and to Italy already yet I tend to be very reasonable with highway speeds to privilege range... and avoid speeding tickets!! I think I may have taken Midnight S≡R≡NITY to 90 mph tops.

Now it's true some people do drive (very) fast on the unrestricted portions of the Autobahn. As you may know though, these are not that many any more and the German highways can be very busy or under construction...

155 mph corresponds to 250 km/h which is the electronically limited speed applied by the German big 3 (Audi, BMW, Daimler-Benz), but of course, Ferrari, Porsche and other supercars don't hold themselves to that... So from a prestige perspective, I guess it is kinda logical a T≡SLA 'Performance' wouldn't either, however rarely you'll be able to practice that speed...


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Wooloomooloo said:


> OK while we're all gloating... has anyone actually received the spoiler and decal for a Performance M3? Mine is 2 months old and I haven't heard anything (I was originally told "a couple of months" which is about now...)


I finally received my dual motor badge with the red underline earlier this month. I'm still waiting on the spoiler. I did see a performance model 3 with both spoiler and badge in my neighborhood last week. But when I asked the SC they said that they aren't being manufactured yet.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

I know there is a huge thread about lowering the model 3, but I wanted to hear about Performance Model 3 specific experiences. What hardware have you all used when lowering your performance model 3, and how did handling improve. I'm looking to go slightly lower and eliminate some body roll to stay flatter through curves.


----------



## jlquinn (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm planning to install the RB big brake front rotors. I've already obtained Caddy CTS-V calipers (same as the Model S caliper). I did that to fit within the 18" wheels since i have a Stealth P3. My intention is to paint the calipers blue given that I have a blue car (suggestions welcome).

I'm putting 255/40/18 PS3+ all season tires on to improve the handling. The stock tires are not confidence inspiring.


----------

